# Hello Everyone!



## sunrize3 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello, I am new here and I thought I would introduce myself. I am Julie, I run a horse rescue organization called Spoiled Acres Rescue Inc.

We are primarly focused on nursemaid foals, but we are also set up to take in other horses. 

We are currently trying to spread the word about our organization since we will be trying to place up to 90 foals this year.

If you know of anyone that might be interested in pre-adoption or adoption in about March, please send them to:

http://www.spoiledacres.com

Thanks for taking the time to read my post!


----------

